# "Disconnected Network Drive" message - but they are connected



## ejzohn (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a small network sharing files. I have network shares mapped as drives.

Frequently, if the computer is idle for a long period, a "My Computer" shows "Disconnected Network Drive" next to the drive letter. A "net use" command also shows "disconnected." But they aren't disconnected. Everything is accessible. The "My Network Places" screen also shows that all is normal.

I use ZoneAlarm on all machines. Have tried changing security level from Med to Low (no firewall) on Trusted Zone. No difference.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does "computer is idle for a long period" include going into standby and powering down the network adapter? If so, those mapped drives are disconnected. As soon as you try to access them they connect again very quickly.


----------



## Lajoie (Apr 14, 2006)

Wurd to the wise.....ZoneAlarm causes many problems just like what your having. Remove ZA and just see. Re-install if it turns out to be not the issue.


----------



## ejzohn (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't go into standby and power down. It just happens.

Again, I really do stay connected. When I tried to set the security level on ZA to "low" on the trusted zone, which actually turns off the firewall for the, the "disconnected" did not go away but again, I still could connect. When I disconnected and reconnected again, using Windows, it didn't change.

Does it matter that I chose the "connect on startup" option? This way, it DOES show connected on startup but then disconnected some time later.

Once, when I was trying to find out why this was happening, the Windows "My Computer" screen actually showed "connected."

Again, I always connect, no matter what the My Computer screen shows. Also, if I just used the share name and not the "mapped" drive letter, I wouldn't even know this was happening...


----------



## Lajoie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mapped network drives are disabled or disappear ..hmmmm

This problem is related to the Quick Scan that runs when the computer starts and when virus definitions are updated.
Disable the Quick Scan that runs when the computer starts.
In some cases, uninstalling the Internet Email Tools solves this problem.
OR......
Is the domain computer are, in part, broken up in the AD? Is there a logon script specified both in the user profile and in the GPO for each OU? If so .. removed the logon script out of the OU and the drives should map properly. I believe it was a permissions issue with the GPO taking presidence over the user profile permissions.


----------



## ejzohn (Mar 25, 2006)

The mapped drives are not disabled and don't disappear.

Why would a virus program have anything to do with the drives? Remember that I said that upon bootup all looks normal.

What are "internet email tools?"

What are these abbrievations? GPO, AD, OU? I have neither written nor executed any scripts. I honestly don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## chuck_roast60 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have similar issue. The drive type in explorer says "Disconnected Network Drive", but there is not a red X on the drive icon. I access files instantly when I click on the drive. The drive type does not change form "Disconnected Network Drive". All power save is turned off.


----------



## vletoh (May 1, 2008)

This is a common issue in all Windows versions. I'm using Network Drive Manager to solve this issue. Works excellent!


----------

